# Help!! - Dog has swollen face



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

My dog Ira came back in from the yard, then ate his (regular + pumpkin) dinner about a half hour ago, then I checked him for ticks, and while I was doing that (he had three on his feet), his face started swelling up. It started at the chin, then the lips, then around the eyes. His face is about twice as wide as normal right now, 20 minutes or so after this started. He's very uncomfortable, but he doesn't seem to be in pain and his breathing seems relatively normal.

I remember that there was a thread a while back about a dog with a swollen face, but I'm too frazzled to try and find it - does anybody have any idea at all what I should do and if he _has_ to have vet care for this??


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Could it be a bee sting? My guy was stung on the mouth once, and his lips swelled up. It was of course a sunday so I called the emergency vet and they gave me a benedryl dosage for his weight over the phone (which was very nice). We kept a close eye on him but it did the trick.

My worry about a sting or allergic reaction in the face area would be if they had trouble breathing. Does your vet have an after hours/emergency number? It really helped me to assess the problem and let me know my options.

Good luck!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds like a snake bite to me. The benedryl should do the trick and just keep an eye on his breathing. The first 24 hours are usually the most critical.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming it's not from what the dog's being fed....

Around here, the first thing we'd look for is 2 fang holes from a rattle snake. Had it happen to an equine on her nose. Head was H-U-G-E.

Could also be a sting from a scorpian or some such insect.

[email protected]


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If the dog is breathing easily, you can wait and watch, but realize that can change very rapidly. I had a dog swell up once and took her to the vet (because our nearest vet is 1/2 hour away and I didn't want to wait to see), she was starting to choke by the time we got there - she'd swallowed a mildly poisonous stinging bug. I was glad I got her treated. (She threw up the bug later.) Otherwise, benedryl might do the job for any allergic reaction. I think I'd want to know for sure what was wrong though.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, there are neither poisonous snakes nor scorpions in northern Minnesota. What he had for dinner was the usual. My best guess is a bee or wasp sting... his nose is swollen up along with the rest of his face, but his throat seems fine.

I did give him Benadryl, and he's mostly sleeping now. I guess it's wait and see... *Sigh*... thanks for the input, and please keep it coming if you've dealt with this before and have any other ideas!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Due to the snake country I lived in, I kept 12 inch pieces of hose around. I grabbed a piece when the equine's head swelled up. Was ready to put it up the nose if the critter couldn't breath due to the passage swelling shut. It wasn't needed in that particular case.

Perhaps something similar should be kept around for dogs and insects.

[email protected]


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

sounds like it might be a reaction to some sort of bug bite, bee or wasp sting. With a lot of the wild blossoming shrubs and flowers coming out, the bugs are out in abundance. I would also look very closely to see if there is an 'origin' to the swelling such as a red spot, or blood spot maybe got bit by some small animal as a possibility. Check thoroughly as you can inside the mouth for anything that might be lodged between the teeth and gums.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Vera, there are a few snakes in your area that are poisonous: the western rattler, the timber rattler and the Massasauga. You also have the potential of finding Ringneck snakes, racers, rat snakes, fox snakes, western and eastern hognosed snakes, milk snakes, northern water snakes, smooth green snake, pine gopher snake, brown snake, red bellied snake, plains garter snake and common garter snake. I was surprised at the number potentially in the northwoods...I've spent a lot of time barefoot in the woods...maybe I'll reconsider that practice. Anyway it IS breeding season and I wouldn't rule them out.

Sure hope your pup is doing ok this evening.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/reptiles_amphibians/snakes/index.html
I'm 80 miles from the Canadian border. No poisonous snakes this far north, plus it's been in the low 40's at night and today it got only up to a bit over 70.

I did check for any sign of a bite or sting, but can't see anything of the sort. He's pretty much acting normal when he's not sleeping - ran to the window when the neighbor pulled in her driveway, went out to do his business, drank some water. But the Benadryl keeps him asleep on the couch most of the time. I'll keep watching him for another few hours before going to bed...


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

Sounds like bee or yellow jacket stings but watch to make sure the swelling goes down right away....I've had two bee stung dogs have infections in their snouts (causing swelling) that have needed cleaning and antibiotic treatments (topical)........I'd check his vitals with a treat every hour or so.......unless he is snoring......


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I suspect stings too - our shepard mix kicked up a ground nest of wasps one summer. She swoll up immediately and the spouse took her to the vet for shot (steroid or was it cortisone). Her eyes were just slits. Obviously she was stung more than once. Hope the dog is doing better today.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Never ever rule out a critter simply because it isn't "supposed" to be in your area. The DNR has been mistaken about the extent of a native animal's habitat before. There's also the possibility that a non-native was transported either deliberately or accidentally (in a shipping container, produce boxes, etcetera). 

For example, Alaska didn't used to have any poisonous spiders. Now they do.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I hope he's doing better today!


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

The swelling has gone done a little, but he's still pretty puffy this evening. Plus, he's getting some sort of small hives despite the Benadryl I've been giving him. *Sigh*. He seems to be feeling good though, and acts normal except for being less energetic than usual (courtesy of Benadryl). It's still watch and wait for now, and I'm keeping a close eye on those hives or whatever they are... *Double-sigh*.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

Vera, if the 'hives' are appearing as a whole section of bumps on the snout the dog may be getting, or have, an infection......do watch it carefully.....


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

Also do an internal examination of the mouth and jaw area and look for something stuck into the mouth. Had a dog that liked to chew on wood and had a huge splinter jammed into the jaw area. It was so bad the vet thought it was tumor.


----------

